# The Phial of Galadriel



## applevision (Oct 12, 2008)

I recently changed my sig and avatar to reflect what is perhaps driving my flashlight obsession: since a young age, I have been very into the Lord of the Rings and have always loved the gifts that the fellowship received and their gear. 

We have the amazing sword Sting that glows when orcs are around and is basically unbreakable and ultra-sharp; the awesome Elvish cloaks that keep them warm and dry and help them blend in immediately; the mithril armor that protected Frodo, and, my favorite, the phial of Galadriel, "...a light for you in dark places, when all other lights go out." 

_Sooooooo... _My question to the group here is:
What is your veritable phial of Galadriel?

I am looking to find the closest light to this mythical item, irrespective of price.

(For those who aren't familiar with it, check it out here at about 3:20 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA0ffVBw584)

Some general thoughts to get us started:
1. I think it should be an EDC light, as the phial--while larger than a AA battery-type light--was carried easily.
2. It needs to be pretty bright, I think, as the phial was able to blind Shelob the spider.
3. Durability is key.

Now, there are many threads on keychain lights out there, but this one is special since it is about our interpretation of a mythical item. 

Some of you may be :thinking:.

A few lights to start us off as contenders:

-NiteCore PD10: small, powerful, with a "magical" piston drive.
-Lummi Wee: Tiny, powerful beyond expectations for such a small light
-Glo-toob: Invincible, sort of looks like a phial of liquid...
-A fauxton or photon keychain light: always there when needed, pretty bright, have saved me many times...

What do you guys think?

Also: apologies in advance if this is WAAAY too nerdy for CPF!:naughty:


----------



## sabre7 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Stress_Test (Oct 13, 2008)

Glo-Toob was the first thing that came to mind, though I don't have any first hand experience with one, only what I've read.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Oct 13, 2008)

The mythical item you seek is but a tritium vial, for it is obvious what you seek only when you do not wish to seek it, this aura of magic, the tritium vial, will never fail to cast light when needed and may beat back your proverbial shelob with its radioactive properties.

in all seriousness tho a D10 with a trit eather in the piston of dangling from the lanyard hole would be perfect

Thanks for this little game you have brought to cpf, i liked it

Regards, 
Nemo


----------



## Cuso (Oct 13, 2008)

It can't be a "reflectored" kind of beam since the Phial was more a lantern type beam... something in the vicinity of a Mule typebeam, or one of those Osram led lanterns modded with P7 or Cree MC-E :naughty:


----------



## applevision (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Cuso, Nemo, and Stress_Test--this is awesome!

Yes, I am going to have to read up on how to get tritium into my D10! I am also looking to buy a glo-toob, and now I want to learn about the lanterns, Cuso!

:twothumbs


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 13, 2008)

Stress_Test said:


> Glo-Toob was the first thing that came to mind, though I don't have any first hand experience with one, only what I've read.



+1

Definitely a lithium glo-toob! They rock :rock:


----------



## applevision (Oct 13, 2008)

Yay!

I just pulled trigger on a Li Glo-Toob and a standard one from Battery Junction. I'm excited about these and will let you all know how I like them!


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 13, 2008)

Enjoy! :twothumbs

what colors?

They are a standard part of my EDC kit and should a part of everyones - the uses are endless. 

Great thread:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/204920


----------



## 1 what (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm a glo toob boy from way back but don't think they are esoteric enough to fit the bill............I'll have to think what is. I must admit my 1st impression was Tritium and it looks like I'm not alone.


----------



## NA8 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm thinking a zebralight.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 13, 2008)

Galadriel undoubtedly had one of these. Run-time _12 years_ to 50% power.


----------



## Zenster (Oct 13, 2008)

The first time I saw the Shelob scene in LOTR, my first thought was: "A big 'ol raging sputtering road flare would scare the big bug more than the Galdrial nightlight".

So I guess I got nuthin'. :devil:


----------



## fitzDaug (Oct 13, 2008)

applevision said:


> [SNIP] since a young age, I have been very into the Lord of the Rings and have always loved the gifts that the fellowship received and their gear.
> 
> [SNIP] my favorite, the phial of Galadriel, "...a light for you in dark places, when all other lights go out."
> 
> ...



I am a fan of the Phial of Galadriel, but more so of the blue lanterns of the Noldor:

_[SIZE=-1]'made of old in Valinor,[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]and neither wind nor water could quench them, and when they were unhooded they sent forth[/SIZE] _[SIZE=-1]_a clear blue light from a flame imprisoned in white crystal.'_
[Unfinished Tales, Part One,[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Chapter I - _Of Tuor and His Coming to Gondolin_]
 
I bought a couple of Inova MicroLights with blue beam when they first came out and used them as my Noldorin blue lamps. I've had self-activation and battery depletion problems with them and have been looking for something else.

I'm interested in the Glo-Toobs, specifically the lithium versions, but haven't made the jump.

I'm looking forward to your impressions on yours if it meets your idea of the Phial of Galadriel.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Fiddleback (Oct 13, 2008)

Don't base your sizes, or anything else on that horrible set of movies. Not that I have a size interpretation in mind from the literature or anything. But those movies got the story wrong at the most base level.

Have you seen the Orb Wee? Or the Drake/Draco? Those are pretty dang small and really bright! Shiny too.


----------



## geek4christ (Oct 14, 2008)

I think Peter Jackson did a great job with those movies. He left out the Tom Bombadil weirdness that wouldn't have translated well to the screen and ended the story with the desctruction of the Ring. I remember reading through the books the first time thinking, "Wait, they destroyed the ring. Why are there so many pages left."

My biggest gripe with it is that he made Faramir out to be some sort of greedy evil dude, when in the books he was an incredible asset to Frodo and Sam.

----

Back to the OP - I definitely vote for tritium vial in your NiteCore. An awesome piece of flashlight goodness, it is.


----------



## Oddjob (Oct 14, 2008)

I found the Fenix diffuser on my L1T reminded me of the Phial of Galadriel.


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 14, 2008)

ahhh, the counterpart to the "how to make a magic wand"



I think the closest thing would be a Glo-toob suspended in some kind of acrylic Bottle thing...

want i really want next is Gandalf's crystal thing that he puts at the top of his staff...

"Let me risk a little more light....."  :huh:

Crenshaw


----------



## Blindasabat (Oct 14, 2008)

I think the original Glo-toob with the 'pulse' feature would simulate the phial. Wrap the Glo-toob up in shimmery clear plastic (wrapping?) paper gathered and tied at the top and it would pass for a Halloween costume prop.


----------



## Fiddleback (Oct 14, 2008)

geek4christ said:


> I think Peter Jackson did a great job with those movies. He left out the Tom Bombadil weirdness that wouldn't have translated well to the screen and ended the story with the desctruction of the Ring. I remember reading through the books the first time thinking, "Wait, they destroyed the ring. Why are there so many pages left."
> 
> My biggest gripe with it is that he made Faramir out to be some sort of greedy evil dude, when in the books he was an incredible asset to Frodo and Sam.
> 
> ...


 
He also completely changed motives and motovations of the main character, who was as important to the story as the ring itself. (Aragorn) He did the same kinda job to Faramir, as you noted. And Legolas looked like a sissy.

I still say that any small dazzlingly bright light pretty closely resembles the phial, in function, at the very least.


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 14, 2008)

This is kinda OT, but just wanna say i tried, and failed miserably to read the book. Everything was just to drawn out, i know i probably missed alot of things, but Aragorn, Gandalf, Legolas, and the rest will always be to me as they were in the movie....

back to topic...sorry!

for a really LOTR themed light, get the one in my sig...:naughty:

Crenshaw


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 14, 2008)

you need a Luce de Notte by PhotonFanatic!


----------



## applevision (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, guys, awesome suggestions all around! 

I am going to have to look into the *Luce de Notte*-what an amazing thing! 

I also loved the blue lanterns of the Noldor reference--awesome! (Perhaps the blue Glo-Toob will fit the bill--I ordered a white Lithium Glo and a white standard Glo, basically per the recommendation of the makers--they say it right on the home page that white is the brightest and can be seen from the farthest distance).

Fiddleback, I am currently awaiting my Lummi Orb wee! I ordered the 100 lumen one, but had to say "hold the trits" because some folks tipped me off to the fact that, if I hook it to my keys (which is what I want to do), then the trits are very likely to break. 

So I just got it without them for now... but may have to order another with the trits soon!

As for the Drake (the baby Draco), I liked it a lot but felt that it was a bit too pricey for me at this time...  And, truth be told, I kind of like the styling of the wee more.

Crenshaw--100% on Gandalf's staff--he's my favorite character of all time, pretty much (well, maybe tied with Yoda)...

Finally, as for the LOTR movies vs. the book, I have to confess that I've read the entire series (including the Hobbit) every year since I was about 12 or so... and I watched the movies 3 times each in the theaters when they came out... and too many times to count on DVD! So, it the spirit of CPF, I sort of have to say I "BUY BOTH!":welcome:

Thanks guys, for an awesome thread. What a blast!


----------



## applevision (Oct 17, 2008)

*Updated: The Phial of Galadriel*

Dear Team,

I have received the lights! I am very impressed!

In my quest, I have recently acquired 2 Glo-toobs (thanks Battery Junction!). Here we can see how they compare. I have the Lithium one (larger, more $) and then the standard. Both are wonderful, pretty bright and remind me more of the light from Gandalf's staff ("Perhaps I could risk a little more light")--which is not a bad thing.

First the photos!





_Here we see the Glo-Toob Lithium, the standard and the NiteCore D10, along with a fauxton from Battery Junction. You can see how *substantial* (euphemism!) the Lithium Glo-Toob is! _






_Here's the super-geeky artsy shot of me holding the ligh in my hand like Frodo...






Here's the standard Glo-Toob...






Compared to the Lithium version--same f-stop so you can see the difference in brightness. I would say that it seems as bright or brighter in real life once your eyes are adjusted to the dark.






Standard on my desk






Li on my desk--again same __ f-stop so you can see the difference in brightness. I would again say that it seems as bright or brighter in real life once your eyes are adjusted to the dark._

*Now my thoughts:*
In holding them, and quite visible in the photos, the lithium light is pretty big and somewhat cumbersome compared to the standard. I think that I could get used to the standard and it could really be a super-last-resort emergency backup light. The Li could be a decent tent light and could probably be used for walking along a dark path if all else failed. For getting around the house at night, they are both more than enough and are really fun since they don't really throw a beam anywhere, but are more like lanterns.

In sum, truly delightful items and well-worth the price!


----------



## Omega Man (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Updated: The Phial of Galadriel*

Mine is a FireFli ZA-4 on a necklace. I have some 1.25" green tritium tubes that I want to make into necklaces, but have no way of mounting them into epoxy or crafters clear cast. I don't have a proper mold!
BTW, awesome shot of the Glowtubes, I've always wondered what the big deal with them was.


----------



## applevision (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Updated: The Phial of Galadriel*



Omega Man said:


> Mine is a FireFli ZA-4 on a necklace. I have some 1.25" green tritium tubes that I want to make into necklaces, but have no way of mounting them into epoxy or crafters clear cast. I don't have a proper mold!
> BTW, awesome shot of the Glowtubes, I've always wondered what the big deal with them was.



Nice! I'm not sure they are available anymore, but there is a neat write up on them here: http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/firefli.htm


----------



## fitzDaug (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks *applevision* for the pictures and the quick review.

You're right. That lithium Glo-Toob is big. But that's what I'm going to order.

I'll get the blue and the green first, then red, amber, and then white.

I usually carry four lights on my person, and this would be my only colored light (until I get the HDS Ra Twisty 85-Tr).

Let me ask you, did you try them around your neck? How was that carry?

Your pictures did help me decide. Thanks.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 17, 2008)

Fitz,

You wll love 'em - they are amazingly useful and I always keep at least one in my EDC bag.

Just a heads-up, the red and amber are SIGNIFICANTLY dimmer than the green or white. The green/white on the low "constant on" mode are still brighter than red/amber on their high "constant on" mode... 

I had to return a red lithium because it was just to low for me. However, it all depends on your specific needs.


----------



## fitzDaug (Oct 18, 2008)

bullfrog said:


> Just a heads-up, the red and amber are SIGNIFICANTLY dimmer than the green or white. The green/white on the low "constant on" mode are still brighter than red/amber on their high "constant on" mode...



Wow. Thanks, *bullfrog*, for letting me know. I'll keep that in mind after I get the blue and green.



> I had to return a red lithium because it was just to low for me. However, it all depends on your specific needs.


Do you think it would be good enough to not go bump in the night heading to the bathroom? Sometimes I head out to the kitchen late at night, and I've got furniture with some sharp corners.

Right now I'm using my D10 on low, but I was hoping the red Glo-Toob would keep me from blinking and stubbing my toes.


----------



## applevision (Oct 18, 2008)

fitzDaug said:


> Thanks *applevision* for the pictures and the quick review.
> 
> You're right. That lithium Glo-Toob is big. But that's what I'm going to order.
> 
> ...



Hey Fitz,

I'm so glad it was helpful. I think that both are super-comfortable to carry on the lanyard around your neck. They look a little goofy, but if you can pull it off, they are very light--about as light as the NiteCore D10 (when they have batteries in, of course). 

I also want to second the notion that getting white is best. Even on the glo-toob website they say white is brightest and easiest to see. If you want to change colors, I'd consider using a bit of colored saran wrap!


----------



## fitzDaug (Oct 18, 2008)

applevision said:


> I think that both are super-comfortable to carry on the lanyard around your neck. They look a little goofy, but if you can pull it off, they are very light--about as light as the NiteCore D10 (when they have batteries in, of course).



Glad to hear about the neck carry. If it might look goofy, then that will match beautifully with my mug.

This is just about keeping my hands free. I guess I should just hurry up and get a headlamp.



> I also want to second the notion that getting white is best. Even on the glo-toob website they say white is brightest and easiest to see. If you want to change colors, I'd consider using a bit of colored saran wrap!



Well, from what you and *bullfrog* are saying, I'll forgo the red and amber.


----------



## Tomcat! (Oct 18, 2008)

My 9P bezel with a Fivemega lamp unit with VLOP reflector and CL1499 bulb powered by AW 18650s in a Fivemega 2x18650 body may not be EDC size, but it will kill spiders. Four so far.
Take that Shelob! 
:devil:


----------



## applevision (Oct 18, 2008)

Tomcat! said:


> My 9P bezel with a Fivemega lamp unit with VLOP reflector and CL1499 bulb powered by AW 18650s in a Fivemega 2x18650 body may not be EDC size, but it will kill spiders. Four so far.
> Take that Shelob!
> :devil:



 Now THAT'S keeping it real!


----------



## Tomcat! (Oct 18, 2008)

applevision said:


> Now THAT'S keeping it real!



I was waiting for someone to jump in with a 'Yeah Galadriel's phial attached to my assault rifle'.

BTW this afternoon the tally went up to 5. Better charge up some more 18650s. I have a feeling this might turn into the arachnid equivalent of Helms Deep!


----------



## applevision (Oct 18, 2008)

I've been using the Glo-Toobs all weekend so far, walking around in dark places and getting a feel for them.

I want to make a few observations:

1. The standard size is so elegant and the beam of that one is so nice, that the Li version seems like overkill in almost every way. 

2. They are both pretty darn bright! And in a dark, dark room (like a basement), once your eyes are adjusted, they are actually sort of hard to use. They kind of blind you and I find myself holding it in my hand to prevent getting night blinded. Still, you can easily walk around with them--they cast lots of good, clean light all around you. 

3. I like the simple twist cap of the standard; the clicky cap on the Lithium is goofy to use and, IMHO, the modes are sort of goofy too, though I know there are some folks who will use them well. Furthermore, the twist cap for the Lithium is different and, as expected, goofy.

In sum, I am going to buy more of the standard Glo-Toobs! They got it right the first time. If you really need more light, the Li are a well-made product, but just seem like they trade off some of the elegance... Either way, any flashaholic needs a couple of these!

:thumbsup:


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 19, 2008)

applevision said:


> 2. They are both pretty darn bright! And in a dark, dark room (like a basement), once your eyes are adjusted, they are actually sort of hard to use. They kind of blind you and I find myself holding it in my hand to prevent getting night blinded.



I totally agree and have wrapped the bottom of my tubes in scotch tape to act as a diffuser and shield from the direct LED.

On Lithium vs. FX: depending on your usage of the toobs - I opted for the lithium in my EDC bag over the FX for the main reason that it is one extra common CR123 battery that I can use in my Surefires if needed... I'd much rather carry all common types of batteries than an odball such as the FX...


----------



## applevision (Oct 29, 2008)

bullfrog said:


> I totally agree and have wrapped the bottom of my tubes in scotch tape to act as a diffuser and shield from the direct LED.
> 
> On Lithium vs. FX: depending on your usage of the toobs - I opted for the lithium in my EDC bag over the FX for the main reason that it is one extra common CR123 battery that I can use in my Surefires if needed... I'd much rather carry all common types of batteries than an odball such as the FX...



Nice, I am going to use this scotch tape trick. I put the Li version in my bug out bag, but I now EDC the standard version... I just love holding it! Such a perfect shape and size. Very similar to my NiteCore D10 but smoother, smaller and somehow just right!


----------



## Monkeyboab (Nov 5, 2008)

Can someone give me a link to the glo toobs on battery junction? cant find them in they're search.

Thanks Rob


----------



## RonM (Nov 5, 2008)

Monkeyboab said:


> Can someone give me a link to the glo toobs on battery junction? cant find them in they're search.
> 
> Thanks Rob



http://www.batteryjunction.com/moteng.html


----------



## Monkeyboab (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Ron, Ordered an original and a lithium one :laughing: and got a 5% discount:thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## applevision (Nov 6, 2008)

Monkeyboab said:


> Thanks Ron, Ordered an original and a lithium one :laughing: and got a 5% discount:thumbsup:
> 
> Rob



Let us know what you think of each! Congrats!


----------



## souptree (Nov 6, 2008)

LOL, this may be the nerdiest thread in CPF history. And that is really saying something! 

Definitely the Lucce de Notte. :shrug:


----------



## Monkeyboab (Nov 6, 2008)

Will do Apple. couldnt quite run to the price of the Lucce de Notte although id love one, what a fricken cool thing.

Rob


----------



## nein166 (Nov 6, 2008)

That Lucce de Notte is classy but I'm partial to my nightstand lamp







I too love the GloToobs and really need to pick one up now that there is a CR123 version.


----------



## Katdaddy (Nov 6, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Galadriel undoubtedly had one of these. Run-time _12 years_ to 50% power.


 
That was the first thing that came to my mind!!!!!!


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 6, 2008)

nein166 said:


> That Lucce de Notte is classy but I'm partial to my nightstand lamp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell is that!?!


----------



## nein166 (Nov 6, 2008)

Its my 0D Maglite, like the Lucce De Notte its got a 18mm Green Tritium Sphere. The tailcap is attached to the back of the head with a short section of the body. Theres a link to the thread in my Sig Line


----------



## applevision (Nov 6, 2008)

nein166 said:


> That Lucce de Notte is classy but I'm partial to my nightstand lamp
> 
> I too love the GloToobs and really need to pick one up now that there is a CR123 version.



nein166--that thing is sweet! How bright is it, would you say?

Yes, the Glo-Toobs are pretty awesome. I let my son play with one in his bath and he loves it. I still maintain that the standard original Glo-Toob is better than the Lithium versions, although the battery is a bit weird... they are just the perfect size, shape and brightness!

And *souptree*: a toast to the nerdiest thread ever on (one of) the nerdiest boards ever! You guys, think about it: we are in love with FLASHLIGHTS! When I try to tell my non-flashaholic friends about this stuff, they think I am insane! Whoo hoo!


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 6, 2008)

nein166 said:


> Its my 0D Maglite, like the Lucce De Notte its got a 18mm Green Tritium Sphere. The tailcap is attached to the back of the head with a short section of the body. Theres a link to the thread in my Sig Line


I went to your link but it's of a G2 instead. :shrug:


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the real thing : Link

One genuine Phial of Galadriel 

Cool thread but I guess some people just don't get it. Let your imagination soar... Our lights don't have to be limited to little aluminum cans


----------



## js (Nov 7, 2008)

No question for me on this one. It is the LunaSol 20! That's the Phial of Galadriel for me!


----------



## applevision (Nov 7, 2008)

js said:


> No question for me on this one. It is the LunaSol 20! That's the Phial of Galadriel for me!



Oh dear... *js* I am very afraid! I have specifically been avoiding custom light threads for fear that my already expensive addiction would get to be insanely expensive... thanks for introducing me to the LunaSol 20... it is... MAGNIFICENT.

I may have to start saving right now...


----------



## Monkeyboab (Nov 12, 2008)

Got my glo toobs but not had a chance to test them properly till it gets dark tonight but i like the look of them. Gonna try and make something similar but brighter maybe with ssc's and the outside sanded or sprayed white from inside, need a host for it though, specimen bottle maybe:laughing:

Rob


----------



## applevision (Nov 23, 2008)

Monkeyboab said:


> Got my glo toobs but not had a chance to test them properly till it gets dark tonight but i like the look of them. Gonna try and make something similar but brighter maybe with ssc's and the outside sanded or sprayed white from inside, need a host for it though, specimen bottle maybe:laughing:
> 
> Rob



If you make them--send pics!

Also: how did you like the Glo-Toobs?!


----------



## applevision (May 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

I wanted to point anyone reading this thread to further and continued discussions:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229843
and
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/216490
and
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228159

I also wanted to say that I found my Phial of Galadriel:





It's the luscious one in the middle! It's called the TiFli and you can read about it in the posts I've highlighted above!

And here are some beamshot comparisons:




Anyway, just added this for folks in the future who stumble upon this thread... lovecpf


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 14, 2009)

Applevision, I'm totally there with you on this. I looked at all the various actual versions of this that were produced, but none have been made that do it justice. IMHO, it can't be a metal light. It has to look like the movie, and be functional like it.

This was the closest that I ever saw, but made of lucite and no internal light source.


----------



## saabgoblin (May 14, 2009)

Personally, I would have to pick my Peak McKinley due to the fact that Peak's Snow White leds are of the same or at least incredibly similar color temperature of the Phial of Galadriel. I do like the GloToob for it's 360 degree capability but on color alone, I'll go with my Mckinley.

Hey, while were at it, can you please explain why your jacket is covered with crumbs?


----------



## applevision (May 14, 2009)

saabgoblin said:


> Personally, I would have to pick my Peak McKinley due to the fact that Peak's Snow White leds are of the same or at least incredibly similar color temperature of the Phial of Galadriel. I do like the GloToob for it's 360 degree capability but on color alone, I'll go with my Mckinley.
> 
> Hey, while were at it, can you please explain why your jacket is covered with crumbs?



Yay GloToob!

Hey, what jacket? :thinking:


----------



## Ubi (May 14, 2009)

One cheap alternative would be something like the bottle topper lights from Osram. Its meant to be used as a bottle stopper but inverted it looks more like a phial than the glotoob. Its also splashproof and puts out a nice diffused beam. Only gripe is that the 2 coin cell batteries are not replaceable but hey this is CPF and anythings possible here.

Dont know if this'll get removed but here it is being sold for less than 6 bucks in amazon.:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001LJOJ9M/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Another thing is that hobbit hands are prob on the smaller side and in that context this would be more conforming.


----------



## saabgoblin (May 15, 2009)

applevision said:


> Yay GloToob!
> 
> Hey, what jacket? :thinking:


Remember on the stairs to the Spiders Lair where Smeagol frames Sam and sews distrust between he and Frodo by crumbling the Elven Bread on Sams coat and then throwing the bread away leading Frodo to believe that Sam ate all of their food?


----------



## seaside (May 15, 2009)

Could be bit out of topic though, anyone have noticed the Phial of Galadriel did go off quite few times in the movie? For example, it goes off when Sam dropped it while he is confronting the spider. So, I guess it will provide light where no light is available, but it is not very reliable when it is really needed. Looks like Elf version of cheaply made chinese flashlight or something. Made by elf supposed to be reliable, isn't it? But it isn't. Galadriel is such a cheap elf that gave out his el cheapo light to the non-flashaholic hobbit. LOL.


----------



## DM51 (May 15, 2009)

seaside said:


> Galadriel is such a cheap elf that gave out his el cheapo light to the non-flashaholic hobbit. LOL.


But I thought Galadriel was a girl elf. OK, so sometimes it's hard to tell, I suppose.

But what's that bar-stool doing in the middle of the movie? I don't remember seeing that there. LOL


----------



## applevision (Jan 2, 2010)

saabgoblin said:


> Remember on the stairs to the Spiders Lair where Smeagol frames Sam and sews distrust between he and Frodo by crumbling the Elven Bread on Sams coat and then throwing the bread away leading Frodo to believe that Sam ate all of their food?



Yes! Of course! So funny--I somehow stopped following this thread right before you posted (I think I got deeply embroiled in the related post on what was ultimately to become my beloved TiFli... So I just happened to come back here now to look up something (well this, actually:




which was here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2914069&postcount=227 and all of this based on a discussion here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229843&page=3)...
Anyways, sorry to have ignored you *saabgoblin*! It was a great reference that, upon re-reading, I cannot believe I missed! I must have had my head in the clouds... but yes, when he sees the _lembas_ bread on Sam's jacket/clothes...which Gollum put there... and he blames Sam for eating all the food! Yes!!!! Thanks, man!


----------

